# Team Anyting Goes upcoming event "Boggin at Gotro ATV Park"



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

I've attached a flyer and sponsorship form for Team Anyting Goes upcoming event "Boggin at Gotro ATV Park". We are hoping to raise at least $2000 for the Endurance Team Race Payout, but we need your help. Please consider one of the three sponsorship levels we have available. If you are not interested in sponsoring the event, any donation you can make will be appreciated.


Silver and Gold Levels also allow you to set up a vendor tent and sell your products.


http://WWW.ANYTINGGOES.COM


----------

